# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Одежда для кормления (Отзывы)

## Домик в деревне

Для меня после родов было большим открытием, что такую одежду специальную уже придумали  и что рынок полон разных марок. 

Пока я не разбиралась в ней, мне казалось, что все производители одинаково удачно продумали способ кормления и нужно выбирать только цвет, фасон и цену. Не долго думая, я заказала на Омаме одну распродажную кофточку с длинным рукавом, уж очень у нее была привлекательная цена, и две футболки Ямми-мамми. Могу сказать сейчас, что Омама после первой стирки вытянулась, потеряла вид и грудь стала из нее откровенно выпадать, хоть она у меня и не громадных размеров. Носить я ее не стала вообще. Скупой платит дважды, так сказать. Ямми-мамми футболочки прослужили больше года активного ношения дома, ими я очень довольна. Еще потом уже я покупала водолазку Марусси, тоже очень довольна качеством, но не очень довольна способом для кормления, в моей водолазке он боковой на пуговицах. Самым оптимальным и удобным мне кажется сейчас, когда одно полотно спускается, а другое приподнимается,  у Ямми-мамми как раз преимущественно такой способ. Вот.

А у вас какая была-есть одежда для кормления и какой вы довольны и почему?

----------


## kazangi

у меня есть антисовет от мать-ехидны - очень довольна! трикотаж простенький, но ничего, вид не теряет. 
Толстовка ями-мамми - супер-пупер, обожаю ее.
Платье беби-тэш - чистая шерть, очень теплое, но колется чутка и не очень скрыта молния на кормильных отверстиях.

----------


## Jazz

Я вот что успела попробовать (довольна всем))):
1) Майка Стандарт от "Мать-Ехидна" - летом поносить почти не получилось, т.к. майка черная, а в черном в жару не очень-то походишь в черном. Хорошо смотрится, если одеть под легкую курточку или жакет. Сейчас с удовольствием ношу дома. Способ "доступа к телу" (внахлест сверху) вполне удобный. А за такие смешные деньги - очень даже! А сейчас они даже стали, по-моему, еще симпатичнее - вырез горловины делают не лодочкой, а уголком.
2) Топ Milk Rivers -маечка на тонких бретелях. Способ кормления, на мой взгляд, самый удобный - верхняя часть топа отстегивается от основания бретелек (как в кормительном бюстгалтере). Нижний слой топа оканчивается резинкой по грудью, как в спортивных майках - отлично держит грудь, можно носить без бюстгалтера. Короче, на лето было - самое то!
3) Блуза Летучая мышь (с рисунком зебры) от Yammy Mammy. Очень приятная к телу и удобная. Вообще, по-моему, у Yammy Mammy кормительные одежки самые стильные и красивые.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ахаха, иного по трем отзывам лидирует Ямми-мамми, они должны нам за рекламу доплачивать. 
kazangi, кстати, толстовка такая тоже у меня есть и я ее тоже обожаю! у меня красная с цветочками.

----------


## Еленк@

У меня тоже есь 2 кофточки с длинным рукавом от Омамы, но ничего плохого сказать не могу, ничего не растянулось и не вывалилось  :Smile:  но носила в основном дома. 
Также  "Эффект бабочки", от айловмам, блуза Ямми Мама (оч. удбная), кормительное тепленькое-тепленькое от Кэррот, но особый восторг от кормительного корейского! Просто чудо. Секрет простой - молния под грудью .Все оч. мягкое, не скаталось, не растянулось. У меня две тунички и платье.

----------


## Амина

Тааакс. У меня была (да и есть) футболка от Омамы, большемерка, в 44 тону. Добротный трикотаж, но... хм... простовата. Ношу дома вот уже почти 2,5 года, растянулась совсем чуть-чуть. А, была еще водолазка еше со старшим, 100% хлопок, вот она растянулась ужжжасно, круги кормительные оттянулись и верхний слой юбкой стал. Дальше. Есть блуза от Грудничка - очень классная, совсем не скажешь, что кормительная, но спосов кормления не очень удобный. Есть много "Мать-ехидны" - простой дизайн, хороший трикотаж, но странный размерный ряд. Как то размер М мне велик, а S - мал. Ну и основные дифирамбы тоже Ямми-Мамми! Отличное качество, интересные и стильные модели!) У меня весь гарбероб состоит из кормительной одежды, кормлю-то я без малого 4 года и месяц!  :Smile:

----------


## Polixenia

У меня кормительной одежды совсем немного. Почти все лето пробегала в блузочке, купленной в магазине "Мама и кроха" на Московской. Про "Мамин эко-магазин" еще не знала тогда. Уже в августе заказала кормительную футболку от "Мать-Ехидна". Но носить ее стала, только когда жара ушла. Потому что она хоть и с коротким рукавом, но трикотаж очень плотный. По размеру (брала S-ку) села нормально, но вот кормить в ней мне не очень удобно почему-то. 

Больше всего мне нравится водолазка от "Милк Риверс", купленная как раз в "Эко-магазине". Вот в ней кормить суперудобно! В этой водолазке нет слоев внахлест. Просто поднимаешь "верхний" слой, а под ним обметанные "круги", в которые аккуратно помещается грудь (пардон за такую корявую терминологию). 

Сходила на сайт "Ямми-Мамми". Одежка, действительно, суперская, стильная. Но, как я поняла, сами они по почте не рассылают товар. То есть одежку надо искать на других сайтах. Я немного полазила и с огорчением для себя выяснила, что многих моделей, которые представлены на сайте "Ямми-Мамми", у других продавцов нету :Frown:

----------


## Амина

У них очень быстро модели появляются и пропадают. На заказ с ними работать очень сложно, я заказывала наобум на реализацию. Мне тоже больше нравятся круги под верхним слоем, удобнее всего, а в Ямми такой одежды нет.

У меня счас распродажа одежды, кстати. S-ок ехидновскаих много...

----------


## kazangi

вспомнила смешную историю про ямми-толстовку. Гуляли с Улькой в прошлом году по весне, перекусили на улице. У меня под толстовкой кормильный лифчик был, я его то ли не застегнула, то ли плохо застегнула... В общем, заходим в магазин, беру Ульку на руки, чтоб не затоптали, сама витрины рассматриваю, чувствую - что-то не то, глаза поднимаю, на меня откровенно пялятся. Думаю, ну что такого... смотрю, мама дорогая! Уля держится за кормильную часть толстовки, спец.отверстия открыты получаются и там расстегнутый лифчик. Вся красота наружу!

----------


## Амина

Ирииин,    Представляю себе реакцию окружающих)))

----------


## kazangi

у меня первая мысль была, что опять смотрят на Ульку, "слишком легко одетую", а не в куртку. И сколько я так ходила неизвестно...)))))

----------


## Polixenia

да уж... бывает

я как-то летом выгуливала Лизу в ССК, она проснулась и затребовала еду. Я аккуратненько приоткрыла кормительную блузку, бюстик, голову дочки и себя прикрыла хвостом слинга. И надо ж такому случиться, что мимо меня проходила одна знакомая. "Ой, привет! Ой, как интересно ты ее носишь! Спит? Не спит??? Кормишь???" Что, прямо на улице???" Дальше глаза по пятаку и прям такое осуждение во взгляде, как будто, извините, я пИсаю на глазах у общественности, а не ребенка кормлю". Я, в общем-то, не обиделась. У знакомой деток еще нету, так что ей пока не понять.

----------


## Polixenia

Марина, а "Ямми-Мамми" идет размер-в размер с обычной одеждой? Они не маломерят? Нравится мне блуза с завязками, но она 48-го размера, наверное, утону в ней :Frown:

----------


## Амина

Оксан, мне даже кажется, что большемерят... Особенно, с завязками, у нее покрой свободный) Могу на встречу Клуба принести, померяешь  :Wink:

----------


## kazangi

большемерят, согласна.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Сходила на сайт "Ямми-Мамми". Одежка, действительно, суперская, стильная. Но, как я поняла, сами они по почте не рассылают товар. То есть одежку надо искать на других сайтах. Я немного полазила и с огорчением для себя выяснила, что многих моделей, которые представлены на сайте "Ямми-Мамми", у других продавцов нету


Ну вот я заказываю себе Ямми-мамми в жж, через сообщество for_slings, известный рынок слинг-шарфов и околослинговых девайсов. Там девочка регулярно заказывает напрямую у Ямми-мамми, у нее всегда все есть в наличии с сайта, а также шлет по всей России. Рекомендую. Но нужно быть зарегистрированным в жж для этого.

----------


## Polixenia

Марина, спасибо, не надо. 

Олеся, а какой ник у этой девочки?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Напишу тебе в личку сейчас.

----------


## Kisazaya

Одежкой YM закупалась недавно на mama-jane.ru, питерский магазин, но новые платья были только там... А, впрочем, доставка обошлась дешевле, чем из Москвы))) Так же на http://forum.slingokonsultant.ru есть СП YM, но раздел виден только зарегистрированным... Отличные вещицы, но с платьями мне так и не везет:  платье "Спорт" (такое черно-оранжевое на картинке) оказалось серо-оранжевым, а новое со снежинками всего лишь кажется вязанным((( А кофточки YM очень радуют и секретом, и тем, что восстанавливают свой вид после стирки))))
Порадовали очень флиски от Ilovemam, в среду решила сделать очередной заказ, с удовольствием разделю с желающими закупиться на этом сайте расходы на доставку)))
И из последних увлечений - белье для кормящих фирмы Alles... Очень долго облизывалась на него на сайте zlatamama.ru (и красивые слова в описании, и веселая расцветка) Сами посмотрите http://zlatamama.ru/component/page,s...art/Itemid,29/ Но ЦЕНА!!! И тут вот нашла в два раза дешевле на украинском сайте http://matusya.com.ua/  Теперь с нетерпением жду первый комплект, если понравится буду заказывать еще... Если кому-то интересно, как получу - поделюсь впечатлениями)

----------


## Ёжик

А как у Ilovemam с размерами? Тоже хочу))

----------


## Kisazaya

Мне сложновато судить о размерах I love mam, я беру самый маленький,  а он у них 42 и хочется поменьше... на сайте есть табличка размеров вот мой по этой табличке 40, но таких ни разу не видела в наличии... Судя по всему, одежда вполне соответствует заявленным параметрам в табличке)))

----------


## kazangi

имхо, ilm - маломерки, их 42 размер вполне нормально на моем 46м. Таблица на сайте не всегда соответствует реальным вещам.

----------


## Ёжик

Люди, а где вообще можно купить всю эту одежду, ту же  I Love Mum, в Калуге? Или только через инет заказывать?

----------


## kazangi

ILM только через инет пока, у Амины вроде бы что-то еще осталось, в "Мамином Эко-магазине" есть на данный момент много кормильной одежды Милк Риверс, Марусси, Маммалия, Мать-ехидна.

----------


## Ёжик

Ну да, только там почему-то дороже, чем в Москве)))

----------


## kazangi

ну до Москвы еще доехать надо... А можно никуда не ехать, и купить в Калуге.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Я, как и все, тоже предпочитаю купить подешевле. Но! Если хочешь что-то от кого-то в подарок и что-то, что действительно понравится, то вот можно направить человека в магазин и указать, что тебе конкретно надо. Собираюсь так поступить с пеленанием. На подарок обычно деньги меньше считают и уж пусть лучше купят что-то полезное для меня, чем абы что. Поэтому в новогодний виш-лист (который уже надо было бы, конечно, составить) хочу включить несколько пунктов, которые можно и в магазине купить!

----------


## Амина

У меня остатки Ямми-Мамми и ехидны, со скидками. Даже дешевле, чем в Москве. Но выбор маловат, ессно...

----------


## Еленк@

а где можно посмотреть?

----------


## Амина

Здесь: http://vsedlyamam.ucoz.ru/index/odez...hhikh_mam/0-28

----------


## Ёжик

> Одежкой YM закупалась недавно на mama-jane.ru, питерский магазин, но новые платья были только там... А, впрочем, доставка обошлась дешевле, чем из Москвы)))


А сколько доставка, если не секрет? Тоже там хочу.

----------


## Kisazaya

Доставка ускоренной почтой ЕМС составляет обычно 500-550 рублей, но при заказе от 2000 руб, продавец 200 рублей оплачивает сам) А при заказе от 10 000 рублей доставка бесплатная.

----------


## Ёжик

Ясно. спасибо.

----------


## adel

*<удалено>
См. Про рекламу на форуме. Модератор.
*
Из своего опыта одежды отмечу следующее: чем более тонкий трикотаж , тем меньше можно брать размер. Например водолазка от ямми 44 мне великовата - можно было меньше брать, а платье футляр красное - 46 как раз.  Но секрет кормительный в этом платье сделан слишком секретно - я даже до последнего сомневалась что он там есть, на фото совсем не видно. В итоге ты как бы оттягиваешь воротник платья вниз а там его укороченный двойник)) Но оттягивать так сильно приходится что ребенок порой не может удержать сосок и оно отпружинивает назад))))) Я боялась еще что воротник быстро из-за этого растянется  - но до сих пор все в порядке (мес 5 уже ношу) Маммалиевская майка подрастянулась очень быстро, а вот платье там брала теплое со снежинками  - просто суппер, не растягивается не закатывается цвет на котором ничего не видно (от молока например пятна) и секрет мне этот больше всего нравится когда под грудью на резинке и поднимается вверх. Теперь еще хочу платье черное с белым воротничком ( в ретро стиле) от YM но боюсь за цвет что все все будет видно и секрет там опять же проблемный, опустили эту линию слишком низко почти на талию, поднимаешь вверх до груди и коротенькое платишко становится до неприличия коротким :Smile: )) Но сильно модЕль моя  - наверное неудержусь

----------

